# tail mount question



## smokinjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

I would like to do a fan mount from a grouse and am wondering what to put on the tail meat to preserve it? Thanks, joe


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

A mixture of Baking Soda and Borax will dry out the flesh and preserve. Make sure you get as much meat and fat as possible. It is best to remove all meat. You might beable to take it to a local taxidermist and they will flesh it out quickly for you and probably wouldn't charge much. Call around and ask it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I am doing a tail mount of a nice red phase I shot a few weeks back. I just used salt because I didn't have anything else in the house. I have heard borax or borax/soda mix works best. What are you going to mount it to? A board or just let it free hang?


----------



## smokinjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

Had to go to a couple of stores until I found some borax. Tec, I am going to mount it like PahtridgeHunter did if you happened to catch his "Salute to the King" post awhile back. Joe


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll have to check it out. I will PM you what I plan to do with this one.


----------

